# MP postings after MPOC



## MP ashley ann (27 May 2013)

Can anyone shed some light on how postings for MPOs work after MPOC? There aren't very many openings next APS. Thanks!


----------



## garb811 (27 May 2013)

MP ashley ann said:
			
		

> Can anyone shed some light on how postings for MPOs work after MPOC? There aren't very many openings next APS. Thanks!


Same way any posting works after training, they decide where they want you to go and make it happen.  You can't look at EMAA and try to figure out what openings are going to be available in 14 months as they change over the course of the year.


----------

